# Conan d20 players in AZ



## Gameplayer2000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Gang,

Anyone in the PHX area who would like to play the new Conan D20 game by Mongoose?

If so I am willing to play almost any evening or on Saturday or Sunday.

I live in Gilbert and we can either play at my house or at one of the game stores.

Thanks,
Kelley Foote


----------

